# 2014 Chevy Cruze LT Project Progress



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

*I figure I will start a single thread to update my progress of making my Cruze MINE.*

Today I had the windows done. The law in Alberta is that no film, coloured or not is legal on any windows beside or in front of the driver, but anything is fair game with any windows behind the driver as long as you have two outside mirrors.

I went with 20% tint for the 5 rear windows, after doing lots of research. My gut instinct was to go with 5% but after reading lots and lots of posts I decided it would probably look bad on a black car and be hard to see out of. I am glad I went with the 20%. It's dark enough that you can't see in, even in full sun, but light enough that it contrasts well with the body colour, and you can still see out easy enough.

I am still thinking on whether I want to do the front windows in 50% or even 20%. The only issue is that while I don't mind paying the $50 fine ever now and again, the police here can actually make you peel it off on the side of the road or tow you for "operation of a vehicle that is not legal to drive". Bullshit.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I went 20% on the rear windows as well. Excellent choice


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Illinois allows a 35 20 for tint which is pretty cool .


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice job with the tint I have 20% on all my windows and love it. I have the 20% brow as well lol. What else do you have in mind?


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice! I've got 35% on top of the factory tint, and a 20% windshield strip. It's perfect.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

trevor_geiger said:


> Nice job with the tint I have 20% on all my windows and love it. I have the 20% brow as well lol. What else do you have in mind?


New rims. I didn't get the dealership to get factory rims as I didn't like the ones on offer. I wanted black with machined accents. These are actually the ones I am considering right now.








Anybody have any experience with Sacchi rims before?


----------



## LouisianaCruzeGuy (Mar 21, 2015)

I have 5% on the 4 side windows and brow and 10% on the rear. I love it and think it looks sexy as ****...


----------

